
Psycopg3: A First Report - zdw
https://www.varrazzo.com/blog/2020/03/26/psycopg3-first-report/
======
sdrothrock
I read this and my first question was "Why?"

He has a previous post titled "Thinking psycopg3" that shed some light on the
issue: [https://www.varrazzo.com/blog/2020/03/06/thinking-
psycopg3/](https://www.varrazzo.com/blog/2020/03/06/thinking-psycopg3/)

\- Query parameters adaption

\- Context managers and transactions

\- Optional C module (i.e. reduce requirements)

\- Async from the ground up

\- Resolve other outstanding issues

Reading that post first went a long way toward giving me some context to
understand this one.

~~~
OldTechSucks
Just use SqlAlchemy :)) the post doesn't make any sense

~~~
Spiritus
What are you talking about? What do you think SQLAlchemy uses as a Postgres
driver?

Sure, there's some alternatives. But 99% use psycopg2.

